# rare Bradford sewing machine



## foxyladi14 (Jan 12, 2010)

I got this rare Bradford sewing machine at a thrift store.it sews fine,
but cannot find a manual or very much info.on it.
so help needed and appreciated.
THANKS


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
Is that Bradford in the north of England?

Is this site any use?

http://www.sewmuse.co.uk/otherbritish.htm

Richard


----------



## foxyladi14 (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks Richard i will give it a try.it was made in Japan..


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I don't know if this will help but years ago the W.T.Grant Co. used to market products "branded" as their own under the Bradford name.


----------



## foxyladi14 (Jan 12, 2010)

thank you K7M.I will try that


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there any way you could post a serial number, or perhaps a digital photo of the machine, from a few different angles? It could possable help us to help you!
Good Luck


----------



## foxyladi14 (Jan 12, 2010)

model 7786 made in Japan.beige and aqua color,looks to be maybe 30 years ol
not bad at all sews great just wish i knew more about it.thanks


----------

